# Kylin mini v2



## Ebzsta7 (1/9/20)

So i just saw the review and this seems like a winner. 
I wonder when it will hit the sa market

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir (16/9/20)

When are SA vendors getting stock of these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ebzsta7 (17/9/20)

N


Mahir said:


> When are SA vendors getting stock of these?


Not sure but I’m keeping a close eye on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (25/9/20)

Sir Vape got them in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (4/10/20)

Contact Roelf Strydom +27 61 545 8190
View attachment 209685


----------



## adriaanh (4/10/20)

@InkdVapor has them in stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------

